# is this chalking?



## monsteramp (Jul 26, 2015)

star egg at day 25. the yolk has settled to the bottom. any good?


----------



## shellfreak (Jul 31, 2015)

It is Easier to see chalking in the light. Not by candeling. If you take a picture of the egg in light we will be able to better see it day 25, might still be a little early to see veins while candeling. But should be early enough to see if the shell chalked.


----------

